# ios8 : les miniatures des seriesTV ne s'affichent plus



## kevin2105 (25 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
suite à la mise à jour de l'iOS8 sur mon iPad 2, toutes les miniatures des sériesTV sauf 2 ont disparus. J'ai fait exactement pareil pour toutes mes séries je ne comprends pas la raison qui pousse l'iPad a afficher une image et pas l'autre.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/woznodl0qhy9h87/IMG_0194.PNG?dl=0
ci joint le lien de l'impression d'écran de l'ipad qui en dit bien plus long...
Merci pour votre aide.
Bonne journée


----------

